# Getting Nosey: BMW Salesmen



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

OK....hope I am not treading on anyone's feet here, but I've been wondering a lot about this.

A good while back I got a lift from one of the service boys to my work when I took my auto in for service and he started talking about how much the salesmen make. A ton, basically. He said that if they sell a 7-Series, they can basically live for an entire month off of their commission. And my salesman in particular seems to be very wealthy (he's a very good salesman!). So, if anyone would like to try and crack this nut for me without stepping on anyone's toes, I would most appreciate it.


----------



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

The "service boy" might be able to live a month on a 7 series commision. I doubt any salesman can.

Seriously, the way people on this forum grind dealers on price how can the salespeople even afford to eat....LOL

BTW Interesting aside, someone once told me women car salespersons often do very well because during negociation men have a hard time saying no to a woman and are upsold. While women often feel more comfortable dealing with women.


----------



## drd_330i (Jul 14, 2003)

The dealership where I bought my car from the salesmen are salaried. They do get a small commission from the sale of a car though.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I seem to recall Jon noting that the average BMW sales advisor (and the compensation plan is 100% commission, IIRC) makes about $50k per year.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

The BEST salespeople make great money--- by no means does everyone. Also, remember the very long hours they have to put in. It's probably minimum wage when you divide the hours up!


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> The BEST salespeople make great money--- by no means does everyone. Also, remember the very long hours they have to put in. It's probably minimum wage when you divide the hours up!


Yeah, the sense I get from prior threads on this topic is that you can make six figures, but it's not bloody likely unless you are quite good at what you do.

Like everyone here, I've given it some thought from time to time, but I think I'd be an awful salesman. I'm too much of a purist.

"Steptronic? STEPTRONIC? Get OUT of my dealership! You do not deserve this car!"


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

JST said:


> "Steptronic? STEPTRONIC? Get OUT of my dealership! You do not deserve this car!"


:bustingup Maybe we need some salesmen like you. Er... oh, wait. I have a Steptronic! :eeps:

I've also put some thought into being a car salesman for a marque I really like. The only thing keeping me away is the hours.


----------



## drd_330i (Jul 14, 2003)

Ok... a salesmen depending on being good at what they do?

common.... not knocking salemen... but how many of us bought our cars becuase the salesperson convinced us to buy it? anyone...?

I would think that we all bought our cars becuase they sell themselves... they're awesome cars....


as for STEPTRONIC.... :rofl: a car like the BMW should only be sold in auto unless it's a X or a 7 series


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

There is a great episode of Curb Your Enthusiasm when Larry tries selling cars. 

Actually, I think all the episodes are great.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

drd_330i said:


> Ok... a salesmen depending on being good at what they do?
> 
> common.... not knocking salemen... but how many of us bought our cars becuase the salesperson convinced us to buy it? anyone...?
> 
> ...


I'm not going to be too specific here, but let me put in a few words.

1. Commissions- take the ammount that you pay "over invoice", subtract for "pack" and any other expenses/fees, and then figure a reasonable percentage of that. It isn't all that much. Cars like a 7 do yield a higher gross compared to 3s, but a salesman probably couldn't live more than a week on one 7, unless he gets lucky and it is a 760 selling for full sticker-- and those don't come across too often.

2. The cars selling themselves-- we here at Bimmerfest are a TOTALLY different crowd from the mass public buying BMWs. Most of our traffic through our dealership consists of people trying to decide whether to buy a Mercedes, Volvo, Lexus or BMW SUV/SAV and insisting that any car they look at have an automatic transmission and the softer of the suspension set ups. Nothing wrong with that, but it's not necessarily easy to let the car sell itself based on driving dynamics to this type of customer.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

FlyingDutchMan said:


> The "service boy" might be able to live a month on a 7 series commision. I doubt any salesman can.
> 
> Seriously, the way people on this forum grind dealers on price how can the salespeople even afford to eat....LOL
> 
> BTW Interesting aside, someone once told me women car salespersons often do very well because during negociation men have a hard time saying no to a woman and are upsold. While women often feel more comfortable dealing with women.


The more you make, the more you spend, so the saying goes!

I've contemplated in the past using my....*ahem* assets to get into sales, including vehicle sales.

Women can be great with other women, though I've yet to encounter one outside of real estate.


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

JST said:


> "Steptronic? STEPTRONIC? Get OUT of my dealership! You do not deserve this car!"


No BMW for you today! You come back one year!

It seems to me that BMW seems to have a philosophy of giving its workers a good living wage, so I suspect that they don't make it difficult to support a family on a salesman's salary. On the other hand, to really make bank, I'm sure you have to be damn good at it. Probably those top 1%, the same sort of guys that would go to presidents club every year at any other company.


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

BimmerMlis said:


> The more you make, the more you spend, so the saying goes!


I think that's also refered to as entropy.



> I've contemplated in the past using my....*ahem* assets to get into sales, including vehicle sales.
> 
> Women can be great with other women, though I've yet to encounter one outside of real estate.


Must... resist... obvious... joke... !


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

dlloyd1975 said:


> No BMW for you today! You come back one year!


I thought about making an explicit reference to this character on Seinfeld, but somehow in the context of BMWs it didn't seem appropriate... :eeps:


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

dlloyd1975 said:


> Must... resist... obvious... joke... !


Oh, please go on. I set myself up for that....but I was honest!!


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

BimmerMlis said:


> Oh, please go on. I set myself up for that....but I was honest!!


I think that the line "women can be great with other women" says it all. 

But, I think you're right. Men don't play hard ball with women as much and women are more comfortable dealing with them. On the other hand, many women aren't as agressive as men, so they might not feel comfortable in sales. Those that are, though, do seem to be quite successful (at least in my company).

Of course, the way we bought our car, the Rizzo method, involved the dealer only as a point of sale. All the negotiating was done on paper. Definitely a far superior method.


----------



## drd_330i (Jul 14, 2003)

BimmerMlis said:


> I've contemplated in the past using my....*ahem* assets to get into sales, including vehicle sales.
> 
> Women can be great with other women, though I've yet to encounter one outside of real estate.


My wife, up until this past year... was a middle school teacher. She didn't like teaching and dealing with immature students and immature parents. On a whim she decided to apply at a BMW dealership when she saw the add in the paper.

She was hired on as a Mini Cooper salesperson. And she loves it. She doen't really have much sales experience at all... but she's selling just as many Coopers as the the guy she works with who has 10 year experience. People seem to want to deal with her becuase she's nicer... and being good looking doesn't hurt either


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

We have dealt with a couple companies that would send their sales team to see us, and they'd always bring "popcorn". Popcorn being the failry attractive woman wearing a short business skirt and having nice legs. I don't think she ever said a word... and I'm guessing really didn't know much about their product. She must have just been eye candy.

Funny thing is... we didn't buy from them!


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

OBS3SSION said:


> We have dealt with a couple companies that would send their sales team to see us, and they'd always bring "popcorn". Popcorn being the failry attractive woman wearing a short business skirt and having nice legs.


I wish my company provided some popcorn around here. :eeps:


----------



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

BimmerMlis said:


> The more you make, the more you spend, so the saying goes!
> 
> I've contemplated in the past using my....*ahem* assets to get into sales, including vehicle sales.
> 
> Women can be great with other women, though I've yet to encounter one outside of real estate.


I am all in favor of maximizing asset yeild. WAR Jubilees!

I think that women in car sales have an advantage over men, because more women than ever are making the car buying decision. And it is my personal opinion that women care less about the price and more about the relationship and experience- i.e. women are not worried about getting over on the salesperson, finance guy and dealership in general.

Thus women salespeople take women buyers more seriously, and that particular female salesperson will build a tremendous loyal client base among female professionals and soccer moms in that community. Men, being less complex, will pay top dollar for a purchase experience with a saleswomen bringing assests to the table. (With the exception of those males on this board that were offended by my female car service technician in the OT forum of course.)


----------

